# More worms



## crzipilot (Jul 4, 2018)

This is getting old. Third or fourth infestation

This time I think they knew what was going to happen and they were jumping to save their lives.



So went to my friendly fert store. I've done a app of bifen. Two apps of sevin. I think greendoc. Suggested dylox. Guy showed price and suggested conserve sc Said it's their best worm killer and it was about half cost of the dylox.


----------



## Stro3579 (Jun 30, 2017)

Did you use sevin Sl? If so what rate dis you use? I used 6oz per gallon and knock them out in 24 hours. Sprayed Bifen 7 days later and no armyworms. Will spray sevin sl again at 3oz per gallon at 14 day mark.


----------



## crzipilot (Jul 4, 2018)

I used 3oz/gallon. As that was the high end for armyworms. Sod webworms it shows 4.4-6oz/gallon

The sevin knocked them out. I believe I was so far along ingested first time, The second time got the larvae. And the Ken recovered. Now after hurricane. It's finally dried out. But al the babies are here

Guys at fert store said the weather with the hurricane kicked them off bad again around here


----------



## Stro3579 (Jun 30, 2017)

crzipilot said:


> I used 3oz/gallon. As that was the high end for armyworms. Sod webworms it shows 4.4-6oz/gallon
> 
> The sevin knocked them out. I believe I was so far along ingested first time, The second time got the larvae. And the Ken recovered. Now after hurricane. It's finally dried out. But al the babies are here
> 
> Guys at fert store said the weather with the hurricane kicked them off bad again around here


Did you use a surfactant? I used baby shampoo. Also 6oz to the gallon is for fleas. So this is why it killed mines over night. I guess


----------



## crzipilot (Jul 4, 2018)

No did not use a surfactant. Sprayed this new stuff and the next morning found a bunch dead. Had to leave town so will check when get home. Hopefully gone


----------

